# 1965 GTO Rebuild



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have titled this post as rebuild instead of restoration because there are too many non numbers matching parts and other mods. It is a post car documented to be 4-speed tri power, 3:55 posi. When I bought it the engine was a 1967 400, the trans a 1968 M20, and the rear end was out of a 1969 GTO. It is the nodular iron 4 pinion posi. It has the original tri power manifold and carbs. It is a total frame off project that will take me 3 years to finish. I began to take it apart this past January. These photos show the frame work to date.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Photos*

I had 5 pics but only one loaded because I think the others were too big. I will work on resizing them and try again.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Photos*

This one is smaller.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Photos*

Here are two more


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Photos*

Whoops, I just posted two of the same. Here is the one I meant to post.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Piece of art , beautiful . Keep up the good job .


----------

